# Advice needed....dog jumping on screen door



## Dusty the Dog (May 7, 2009)

Hello,
We have a female pitty....she is a rescue and we think at most she is two. I am doing some training but not as much as I would like. She does have the basics down at this point; however, still lunges somewhat when dogs come by, which i think is for play and not agression (her tail is waggiing).

One thing i am asking advice on: 

We let her out in backyard and close the door.
SHe does her business/plays/etc and then wants to come in.
She jumps up on screen door and scratches screen and door (ruining screen).
This is what I/We (family) do upon this reaction:

we go to door and with it closed we ask her to speak (this was my idea).
Once she barks, which is pretty quick, we let her in.
Im thinking that she will figure out that if she barks she is let in (but it is not working).

Recently i told the family lets try tough love...let her scratch and paw the screen doors, but dont let her in until she barks on her own.

Well this is like a baby crying through the night....it breaks our heart because she will scratch and pause, and scratch and pause for at least 20 minutes at which point we let her in (after we come to door and ask her to bark).

Once in awhile she barks on her own and we JACKPOT her on this behavior. But its not workiing that well and the screen needs replacing but i dont want to do it until she stops the jumping habbit.

ANY HELP AND THANKS FOR READING ALL OF THIS.....


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

I would just ignore her barking, scratching, whining, until she's silent and then let her in that way she'll figure out if she's quiet she gets let in


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

for how long did you try standing at the door and making her bark before she was let in?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

With foster dogs around all the time we were re-screening our slider on a regular basis. Now I just put up an ex-pen surrounding the door so they can't even reach the door. They have to wait outside the ex-pen. To help train them a bit before sending them off to forever homes I teach "sit" and "wait" outside the ex-pen. My goal is to have them sit a few feet from the door and wait to be let in. But as the human, you have to be realistic and responsive, not expecting them to wait forever to be let in. Once everyone (or if training individually, that dog) is waiting patiently they get a food reward for sitting and then let into the house.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Have you considered putting a doggie door in?


----------

